

Apple stores now selling iPhone 3G without a contract (US) - pmjordan
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/03/26/apple_stores_now_selling_iphone_3g_without_a_contract/

======
mmelin
If anyone doubted a new iPhone model coming soon, this should be all the proof
they need.

------
speek
Couldn't you just pay for the phone in full (its subsidized through AT&T) and
not have to get a contract?

~~~
seren6ipity
This is what apple is offering but the phone is locked to AT&T. AT&T is also
said to start offering iPhone at full price to existing customers (limit one
per customer) with no contract for iPhone.

------
pchristensen
... that are locked to AT&T.

~~~
craigbellot
But they're easily unlocked. With Tmobile's inexpensive 3G data plans, it'll
work out cheaper in the long run to unlock and switch providers.

~~~
yellowbkpk
In America, the iPhone's 3G modem only talks on AT&T's network. You'll be
stuck with EDGE speeds on any other carrier.

~~~
superchink
Is this true? Does anyone have a link for verification? I'm not doubting you;
I do remember hearing this... just looking for the details.

~~~
madh
This is true. The 3G (UMTS) networks of AT&T and T-Mobile operate on different
frequencies. AT&T uses predominantly 1900 MHz (and 850 MHz), while T-Mobile US
uses 1700 and 2100 MHz. In Europe 3G is at 2100 MHz. The 3G T-Mobile US
network is one of very few 1700 MHz 3G networks in the world.

Presumably the current iPhone 3G is triband (850/1900/2100) as it is sold in
Europe, Australia, South America, and North America. A quadband
(850/1700/1900/2100) iPhone would work on T-Mobile in 3G, but there is little
reason before 2010 for Apple to include 1700 MHz capability.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_UMTS_networks#North_Ame...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_UMTS_networks#North_America)

